# Programm zur Erstellung von Lernspielen?



## dianamueller (2. April 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich habe mal eine grundlegende Frage: 

Gibt es Programme, mit denen man auch ohne großartige Programmierkenntnisse ein Spiel erstellen kann, das sowohl
den Spieltrieb befriedigt aber auch die Möglichkeit bietet, das Spiel
mit (wechselnden) Fragen zu verbinden? 

Oder gibt es überhaupt Programme, mit denen man sich ein
Spiel nach Belieben konfigurieren kann?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe (auch wenn meine Frage vielleicht etwas laienhaft gestellt ist)!

Gruß aus Nürnberg,
die diana


----------



## Dycki (12. April 2004)

Hm es gab bzw. gibt ein Programm, mit dem es relativ einfach war, kleinere Spiele zu erstellen, das hieß _glaube ich_ "Click And Play" und muss so um 1995 erschienen sein  ...


----------



## Yottabyte (25. September 2004)

Versuch es mal mit RPG-Maker, das ist zwar nicht unbedingt für Lernspiele geeignet, aber man kann damit sehr einfach ein Spiel machen.


----------

